# Kleine Neuheiten



## Dok (21. April 2003)

So es gibt ein paar kleine Änderungen an unsere Page.

1.) Es gibt jetzt auf der Indexseite eine Suche die die Serviceseiten durchsucht.

2.) Die Kutterinfopage  ist Komplett neu und jetzt übersichtlicher.


Beide Änderungen haben wir auf eure Anregungen hin durchgeführt. Ich hoffe das gerade die Kutterinfopage dadurch wieder mehr genutzt wird!

Gruß
Dok


----------



## Sockeye (22. April 2003)

:m für die Navigation

Ansonsten hätte ich noch eine Anmerkung / Wunsch.

Wäre es möglich zum Kommentar noch vergleichbare Ratings einzugeben:

Freundlichkeit
Ausstattung
Essen
Platzangebot
Fang
Mindestmaße
etc.

mit jeweils 0-10 Punkte zu bewerten?

Viele Grüße,
Sockeye


----------



## Dok (22. April 2003)

Wir hatten ja ein solch ähnliches System bei der alten Liste.

Leider zeigt die Erfahrung das es so nicht zu auch nur ansatzweise Aussagefähigen Angaben kommt. 

Jeder empfindet die Dinge anders. Was für den einen ein großes Problem darstellt ist für den anderen ehr weniger eins.

Daher ist eine kurze Schilderung oftmals der bessere Weg.

Denn bei der alten Liste konnte man die Votes meist nicht nachvollziehen wenn man die Kommentare gelesen hat.

Der andere Punkt ist der Missbrauch der möglich wäre. Da man dort auch als Gast teilnehmen kann, könnte man eine "Klicksperre" sehr leicht aushebeln und eine Kutter in den Himmel oder in die Hölle Voten.....!

Ich hoffe das es jetzt etwas klarer wird warum wir uns für unseren Weg entschieden haben.


PS: In den nächsten Tagen werden auch noch Kutter aus Norde und Dänemark dazukommen.


----------



## Dok (23. April 2003)

Norwegen und Dänemark sind jetzt auch da.


----------



## Dok (25. April 2003)

Neue Navigation auf der Indexseite fertig!


----------



## Oldenburger (29. April 2003)

Hallo,
Die Kutterpage gefällt mir gut. Eine Anregung hätte ich noch.
Es ist leider nicht ersichtlich ob zu einem Angebot schon ein Kommentar besteht oder nicht. Vielleicht kann man das ja noch einbringen.
Gruss Jürgen


----------

